# Today and Tomorrows Cooks!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Smoked some chicken breast Wed night, had 2 left over, so decided to try something new.
Smoked, buffalo, ranch chicken and mozzarella egg roll/wraps. Not too bad! Probably try them again, more cheese next time, lol.

Then hit Winn Dixie for $.99 per lb butts tonight. Got it prepped for tomorrow 


































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good!! You need a food truck and drive around town.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks good!! You need a food truck and drive around town.


Haha, I love to cook, but dont think I want to depend on it to get paid, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fired up the egg about 0435 this morning. Indirect over a pan of water and apple smoke









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Egg rolls look good and interesting for sure. I’m a sucker for anything in buffalo sauce.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ok, on my way to WD for some butt. Those egg rolls look good. What would do differently if anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Ok, on my way to WD for some butt. Those egg rolls look good. What would do differently if anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, just more cheese, recipe I saw recomemded Feta cheese, but only uad mozzarella on hand. Pretty good for a cheap meal imo.

4.5 hrs in, getting there!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Added some friends to the grate, its getting close now!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pulled and in its final resting place!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I got my Butts yesterday as well. Left one whole, the other got several packages of ground pork, pre-sliced several packages for stir fry and 4 gridiron steaks (all vacuumed sealed). Labor intensive but worth it. Made Asian ginger meatballs last night!! tasty and tender!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That secret sauce is mmmmmmgood. Had to make some devil eggs too!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You da man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love it when an experiment turns out good.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

150 unwrapped and then 190 wrapped? Looks wonderful, picked up my two butts Saturday morning in the rain.


----------

